# My small, but ever growing collection!



## mello (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread will be updated when a bunch of new products are added, so keep checking back!

I've been collecting for about two years now. It's still a baby collection, but it grows everyday! 
Enjoy!






Skincare. Mostly Lancome, 'cause it's awesome!
Left to right:
Vichy 30 SPF sunscreen
Bienfait SPF 30 day cream 
Primordiale Cell Defense Serum
Primordiale Day cream
Primordiale Night cream
Primordiale day cream (sample size)
Primordiale eye cream
Jergens Natural Glow daily moisturizer
Claudia Stevens eyelash thickener (works sooo good!)
Lancome Eau Doucer 
Lancome mousse radiance cleanser





Random things. 
Left to right. 
Bifacil Eyemakeup remover sample 
Bifacil Eye makeup remover deluxe sample 
Lise Watier mixing medium/sealant 
Lise Watier Magnifix makeup fixative 
Rubbing alcohol for disinfecting





How I store my things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (most of my brushes are usually kept in the black pen holder thing, but they were all in my room drying!)





More storage under the sink in my traincase.





My dior travel case, super cute!





What it looks like open. 





Everything together, minus the palettes





Complexion only. Face powders, concealors, foundations etc.





Complexion T-B, L-R.
NYC concealor wheel, Revlon concealor and highlight in light, physician's formula concealor in green (under the others), Dior Skinflash illuminating pen, Dior Airflash spray foundation, Lancome Photogenic foundation, Lancome Ageless minerals foundaion in Beige 30, Lancome bronzer in bronze lumiere, Lancome La Base Pro, Lancome agless minerals foundation in Honey 10, MAC Strobe cream, MAC Studio fix foundation in NC30, MAC prep+prime finishing powder, CG loose powder in fair, Bonnebell bronzing gel, Lancome Ageless Minerals setting powder, CG pressed powder.





Blushes, bronzers, contouring powder etc.





Okay so MAC products T-B, L-R. 
MAC blush in Sincere, Mocha, MAC MSF in Petticoat, MAC blush in Fleur power, dollymix, plum foolery, peachykeen, MAC sculpting powder in accentuate and sculpt.
Other prodcuts:
Lancome blush in shimmer mocha havana, limited edition bronzer, smashbox softlights in shimmer, aaand some lancome blush wipe things.





Eyes pt. 1 (powder shadows and bases)





T-B, L-R.
Eyeshadow sample from Coastal Scents, GOSH gold pigment, Provici shadow magnet, MAC Metal-X Cream Shadow in Cyber, MAC Metal-X Cream Shadow in 6th Sin, Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Metal-X Cream Shadow in Pure Ore, Faces eyeshadow #337, Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow in Garment, The Pink Carpet, Style Section, Best Dressed, Backstage Pass, Visionary, Drape, Off The Rack, Trendy, Lancome Lotus Palette, MAC Earthly Riches e/s, Clinique e/s in Peacock, Red Earth e/s in Cocoa Berry





Eyes pt. 2 (cream liners, pigments, paint pots, pencils, mascara)





TOP ROW, L-R: MAC Paintpots in Soft Ochre, Rubenesque, Blackground, Delft, Greenstroke, Artifact
MIDDLE: HIP cream liners in Purple and Teal, MAC fluidline in Dipdown and Blacktrack, MAC Gold Glitter, MAC pigment in Antique green.
BOTTOM: Bonnebell white eyeliner, bonnebell brown liner, Lancome crayon kohl in ebony, Lancome stylo waterproof in Cafe, Lise Watier eye glitter liner in black diamond, NYX loose pigment in ocean blue, some no name glitter stuff  in silver and blue, MAC liquidlast liner in Electrolady, MAC shadestick in beige-ing (pissed that they discountinued this), Estee Lauder mascara, Lancome Definicils mascara x3





My palettes. The two on the right are MAC eyeshadow palettes, and the two on the left are Coastal Scents palettes. The larger one is their contour palette and the smaller one is their professional 10 pc blush palette! lovelovelove CS. I have four more palettes on their way!!! So excited.





MAC eyeshadows only. Starting with the top row, left to right.
TOP: Star Violet, Cranberry, Post Haste, Parfait Amour, Deep Truth
MIDDLE: Freshwater, Shimmermoss, Humid, Green Smoke, Sumptuous Olive
BOTTOM: Goldmine, Patina, Retrospeck, Woodwinked, Amber lights





MAC eyeshadows only. Starting with the top row, left to right.
TOP: Espresso (which I broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Tempting, Bronze, Shroom, Club
MIDDLE: Mythology, Phloof!, Antiqued, Paradisco, Knight
BOTTOM: Crystal Avalanch, Carbon, Black Tied





NYX eyeshadow that I bought in Lac Du Bonnet once upon a time. It broke on my way home. The color is supposed to be lime green but it's a more subdued version of that.





My staple, every day products. They are usually stored in my purse in that cute little Lancome makeup bag. 
T-B, L-R:
Lancome Dual Finish powder in Matte Neutral II
Chapstick
Lancome Effacernes concealor in Medium Bisque 
Lancome stylo waterproof in Noir
Anabelle kohl liner in black
Lancome poudre sourcils in brunette
Lancome Hypnose mascara
JOE eyeliner pen in black
MAC studiostick concealor (which they are discontinuing..SO PISSED)
Lancome Juicy Tube in Hallucination





Traincase with lipstuff, eyeshadow palettes, and LASHES. lots of them.





ALLLLL OF MY LASHES. I had to stock up since grad is coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 6 girls coming to me for makeup, so I'm really excited! 




T-B, L-R: Dior Dazzle Palette (FAB, especially if you don't wanna carry tons of makeup around!), Lancome eyeshadow quad in 4passion (they don't make it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Lancome LE quad in Hollywood Seductive, Dior duo in Nude Look





L-R: MAC Love Nectar, MAC Underage, Dior Kiss gloss in Pineapple Cocktail, Lancome Juicy Tube in Berry Bold, Lancome Juicy Tube in Pink Icing, Random Avon gloss and faces gloss, clear elizabeth arden gloss





Dior Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick in Casual Beige #222, MAC l/s in Dubonnet, MAC Blankety, MAC Hug Me





NYC Peach Ice, Lancome Wicked Brown, Lancome Designer Bloom, Lancome Sepia Chic, Lancome Curtain Call, No name brand Nice, Lancome Crushed Rose.
5/7 of these were from lancome gwps lol





More lashes, petri dishes, white face paint stuff and other random stuff





I just washed them and they were drying so they look a little weirdly shaped. L-R:
Quo powder brush
Quo blush brush
MAC 129
MAC 187
MAC 190SE
Faces angled brush
Lancome mineral powder brush
MAC 182
MAC 168SE





L-R:
Random fluffy brush 
random fluffy brush (it's much less dense)
MAC 217
Anabelle shadow brush
MAC 239SE
Walmart brand concealor brush
MAC 194SE
Quo crease brush





L-R:
Random crease brush
Random liner brush
Quo angled liner brush
MAC 266SE
MAC 219SE
MAC 228
MAC 316SE





L-R:
Walmart brand angled liner brush
MAC 129SE
Random contouring brush
Random brow comb
Random fan brush

Okay so I never realized how many brushes I owned.

Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed my little collection of porn


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great collection!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2009)

sweet collection!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice goodies!


----------



## mello (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 14, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 14, 2009)

Fab collection x


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 14, 2009)

You have a nice collection there!


----------



## sandykwm (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a great collection...


----------



## nunu (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 14, 2009)

love the lashes and brushes! nice collection!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

You have a really great collection there


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice, i like ur collection


----------



## mello (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

Great collection, I love your blushes!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 2, 2009)

Keep and eye out at your CCO I picked up my beige-ing shadestick their for 11.25


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 21, 2009)

awesome!


----------

